# Rayovac At Walmart 2 D Cell Wow!



## ragweed (Aug 31, 2011)

Picked one up last week. I am impressed with this light. It is BRS5LED-B. This light has 5 optic type led's that through a huge circle of light. Its really nice for around the house light. It is 22 lumens at 60 hours run time on 2 D cells. I really like D cells in my lights if I can get em. Even though it states its only 22 lumens it looks like 50 lumen to me. Optics? Also, I noticed the keychain led's were flying off the shelves. Glad I got 4 of em.


----------



## DaveG (Aug 31, 2011)

I have one of them also,I picked it up for a long running emergency, in the house light.


----------



## ncbill (Aug 31, 2011)

Price?


----------



## DaveG (Sep 1, 2011)

If I remember right about $5-$6.


----------



## ragweed (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep... right around 6 bucks. I have no regrets picking one up. Got to love that D cell form factor.


----------



## Streamer (Sep 8, 2011)

ETA: picked a purple one up for my youngest daughter. Also available in red or black.

$5.88 at Wally World. FYI...the 2 batteries included in package are RayOvac branded Zinc Chloride D sized batteries. Quick Google search reveals Alkalines last 5-6 times longer. As always, YMMV.

Great affordable and reliable utility light to have around the house.


----------



## Rikr (Sep 13, 2011)

Has anyone seen the rayovac indestructible? Looks good. I saw it at home depot.


----------



## ragweed (Sep 13, 2011)

If its any near as good as the Industrial Work Lights its a winner! We use the yellow body ones at work & you can't wear them out.


----------



## awyeah (Oct 3, 2011)

I just picked up one of the 2-AA LED Rayovac Indestructible lights at Home Depot for about $15. It looks to be about as bright as my Fenix LD20. I don't have any numbers, and I haven't tested its throw as of yet. But it seems like a real winner, and would be great for any household use. 

A little bulky, but does seem very tough. At this price, I may pick up a few more of these.


----------



## Rikr (Nov 5, 2011)

awyeah, Thanks for letting us know about that Rayovac. I have been waiting for a review, Do you think you will by the bigger one to?


----------



## awyeah (Nov 5, 2011)

Maybe. We'll see what kind of mood I'm in next time I go there. I prefer the AA-sized lights normally.


----------



## NiceAndBlue (Jan 10, 2012)

Rikr said:


> Has anyone seen the rayovac indestructible? Looks good. I saw it at home depot.



I just bought the 2AA version today. Its very bright, much brighter than my AA minimag with 3-watt Terralux drop in. The beam isn't very uniform, but at $15 I wasn't expecting it to be. The construction seems very solid. It feels really substantial in your hands. I wrapped my batteries in a single layer of painters tape because they rattled in the compartment (the tape completely eliminated the rattle). I haven't tested out the battery life yet, waiting to order some new Eneloops. The box claims 15 hours on high, but that seems kind of high to me. The low mode is nice as well, seems bright enough for most tasks around the house. I'll definitely be checking out the 3AAA version and the headlamp as well.


----------



## awyeah (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah the construction is what impressed me. I haven't really tested it but it seems really well-made.


----------



## cccpull (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the 3aaa 100 lumen headlamp and it's mostly throw. It's real bright, I believe the 100 lumen rating. Also has a 30 lumen low and comes with 2 head bands, one for helmet use. The great thing is if you don't like it, you just take it back.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 12, 2012)

I picked up one of these yesterday -- maybe I'm spoiled with my nicer lights, but this thing just wasn't that impressive. However, for $6 you really can't go wrong, especially if this is a "handout" light in case of emergency.

In my mind, the money would probably be better spent on the Energizer brand headlamps that they sell for $4.88 each. They seem to provide a more useful beam profile.


----------



## matt4270 (Jan 13, 2012)

I love my AA Indestructable! I'll probably get the 3c for $25-, and the 3aaa headlamp for $13-. Great value with these.


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 18, 2012)

Sometimes, the "Chevy" of flashlights is the way to go.

Right now, I am more likely to look at the aluminum bodied models, using the 18650, but I have cheaper lights, as well.


----------



## aephilli (Mar 2, 2012)

One more "WOW!" vote for the 2XAA Indestructable. Says 100 lumens, same as high on my Fenix E11, but the beam hotspot is about 1/2 the diameter, so throws a long way. My "shine it down the fenceline in the middle of the night test" tells me I can see objects about 1.5 to 2 times as far away. Click on/off, every other click is high = off, high, off, low. 
Lotta light for the money.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 2, 2012)

aephilli said:


> One more "WOW!" vote for the 2XAA Indestructable.


Indeed. It's my go-to loaner light. The throw factor impresses people. Once it was left in a Mexican restaurant and I didn't really mind. I put brown E-tape on mine to make it a little easier to spot. I might add glowing things to it later.


----------

